# Whitetail Farming-What For?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know Ohio leads the nation in number of whitetailed deer farms. I also know that an unusually big-racked buck can bring $10,000 at auction-assumingly to be used for stud? And that some get slaughtered for meat for restaurants, markets? I wonder if this isn't just "hobby fad farming" like the ostriches, emus, buffalos, alpakas, and so on. My question is, if you don't have(can't afford?) the big antler genes, and thus can't sell to canned hunting operations, where's the money in this??


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> I know Ohio leads the nation in number of whitetailed deer farms. I also know that an unusually big-racked buck can bring $10,000 at auction-assumingly to be used for stud? And that some get slaughtered for meat for restaurants, markets? I wonder if this isn't just "hobby fad farming" like the ostriches, emus, buffalos, alpakas, and so on. My question is, if you don't have(can't afford?) the big antler genes, and thus can't sell to canned hunting operations, where's the money in this??


High fenced hunting preserves. The same people who pay thousands to shoot a large rack trophy or pays a couple thousand to hunt a big Texas ranch and still afford a couple thousand trophy fee. Theres alot money in hunting then you think. 

People who afford those types of hunts aren't as concerned about B & C or P & Y record book animals. Those deer (animals) are excluded from record classification.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

gotta get deer pee from somewhere.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...There is a lot of money in Deer Farming ...As Ezbite said nig money in deer pee...Controlled collection is a job in itself...Not all but a lot of High Fence hunting out there...Only way to control the breeding habits...Saw a Whitetail Biologist a week or two ago Or a so-called expert on Whitetails...Said about 10 to 15&#37; of the does are bred by the big bucks...While the Big guy is chasing a doe for two or three days the little guy is having his fun too...If you watch the shows on TV a lot of times you will hear them make a remark about killing a management deer...seen some damn nice management deer killed...High Fence Control JUST MY THOUGHTS ON THE SUBJECT
...C.L...ol....


----------

